# Milk / Frothing Jug : Motta vs Rattleware + size query



## beedj (Jan 2, 2013)

So after acquiring my Fracino Cherub a couple of months ago, it's time for a few upgrades.

I want to replace my generic milk jug (c.600ml, with no pouring spout as such) with a higher quality product and a defined spout for making my preferred flat whites. Having done some research on here I think I've narowed it down to Motta vs Rattleware - and would be interested in any opinions either way

I might be wrong but it sounds like the Motta might be heavier gauge steel - is that correct? - and if so will that make any difference to operation of a temptag - which I'm also thinking of acquiring as I'm a bit hit & miss with my microfoam and milk temperature.

In terms of size(s) - I'm thinking of going for a 12oz/340ml for the majority of weekdays when I'm just making one drink, plus a 20oz/500ml for weekends when I tend to make two - is that overkill and I should just compromise on one or the other, or am I much better off having the two options "fit-for-purpose" ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I only have Rattleware so cannot comment on Motta.

I should also add I never drink milk in my coffee!

The 340ml Rattleware feels great in your hands, its heavy but not too heavy and has a nice spout. Temptag works fine with it. You could produce Latte Art if you are less artistically challenged than me. You can certainly get a nice pour into the cup!

I also have the 500ml pitcher and it is HUGE. I can make enough milk for 1 or 2 regular cups in my 340ml. I very rarely have more guests at one time who want lots of milky coffee's so haven't gotten good results with the 500, but that's just due to me. If you are likely to need to make more than 2 coffees at a time get one as well, it's handy to have both. If you never will make more than 2 at once then don't bother!

Overall worth the money (I got mine from coffeehit).


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

+ 1 on the rattleware got mine from coffee hit as well, if you really want a Motta try cream supplies always good prices


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> + 1 on the rattleware got mine from coffee hit as well, if you really want a Motta try cream supplies always good prices


The teflon covered ones from coffeehit are good - everything is that bit more visible and "closer". The motta is good but your milk is "inside at the bottom" (if you know what I mean. Hope that helps.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Rattleware here


----------



## Lex_B (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a Motta 25 cl and 50 cl from cream supplies. They have a nice quality feel to them and are much easier to do latte art than my old unspouted jug!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a Motta, I think it's around 25cl. Very nice quality, made in Italy. Heavy gauge stainless steel, but it conducts heat fast. I wouldn't worry too much about the conduction of a metal jug.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I have rattleware handleless and 3 motta jugs and used to have an espro taroid. The best by far for me is Motta, i have 3 sizes. Best for steaming and pouring hands down imo.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i have a motta too and love it, super smooth pouring and fantastic quality


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm probably selling my Motta 500ml and 750ml jugs if anyone is interested? Drop me a pm. They're lovely but don't get much use as I tend to make small milk drinks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i will take them both subject to price, your mail is full so cant pm you!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Any news on the jugs?


----------

